# [SOLVED] Intel  Wireless pro 4965 problem

## johny007

Hello,

I've got a new Santa Rossa laptop (asus s96s barebone). It has Intel Pro Wireless 4965 card, which I can't make to work.

I've followed instructions on 2 sites:

http://intellinuxwireless.org/index.php?p=mac80211&n=HOWTO-mac80211

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-574254-highlight-4965.html

What I did: (i'm quite new to kernel compiling)

1. Patched kernel, recompiled it with options:

   (a)    [*] Networking -> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)            

   (b)    [ ] Networking -> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

   (c)    [ ] Devices Drivers -> Network Device Support -> Wireless LAN (non-something) -> Wireless LAN Drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless

Then I rebooted, everything worked fine (except that I had to reinstall nvidia drivers),

BUT when I try to modprobe mac80211 it givees me folowing error:

# modprobe mac80211

FATAL: Error inserting mac80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

and dmesg:

mac80211: Unknown symbol wiphy_register

mac80211: Unknown symbol wiphy_new

mac80211: Unknown symbol wiphy_unregister

mac80211: Unknown symbol wiphy_free

I don't know what to do. Can you help me?

I've also tried compiling kernel with (b) and/or (c) compiled in, but the results were exactly the same.Last edited by johny007 on Thu Aug 09, 2007 3:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## didymos

If you want to use the new mac80211 stack, then update the kernel to 2.6.22.  Don't try the external, backported package or some patch from wherever.

----------

## johny007

Everything is working now, thanks!!!  :Smile: 

----------

